# Prestige Red Fox Jumping Saddle-about Prestige



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I am looking to buy a Prestige Red Fox Jumping saddle, used for $850. Is this a good price? The saddle is barely used. Can anyone give me advice/feedback on this saddle, or the Prestige brand in general? Or does anyone know if the saddle (medium tree) would fit my high-withered TB? Any comments, posetive or negative, would be appreciated.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lefthand side of this link, you will find tack reviews for many saddles. Hope it helps:
http://www.horsetackreview.com/


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

review 1-

Prestige
Red Fox
Jumping Saddles


Manufacturer: Prestige
Model: Red Fox
Category: Jumping Saddles

Purchase: I bought this saddle at a small tack shop by my old barn. The size i need however, was not in stock in the country and I had to order it straight from the manufacturer in Italy. I paid about 1,700 for it.

Likes: This is one of the Least expensive of the prestige models. I spent 6 months looking for a saddle before I came across this one. I really like that it puts your leg more underneath you than your average jumping saddle. It is also very comfortable for the horse.

Dislikes: The leather on this saddle is very nice, although it is not as nice as some of their more expensive saddles.

Quality: It has bigger knee blocks which a velcro removable, as well as small calf blocks behind your leg. It comes semi-custom with different available flap lengths to fit every leg.

Summary: This is a great saddle. It looks beautiful and everyone one that I have had sit in, just sings it's praises. Overall, very comfortable and secure in everything you do.

Rating: 5




review 2-
Manufacturer: Prestige
Model: Red Fox
Category: Jumping Saddles

Purchase: I bought this saddle for 1000 American dollars, used. It was the most beautiful saddle I have ever seen.

Likes: My saddle puts my leg in the right place, and helps me stay balanced along the xc course, keep my leg long is dressage and stay solid over stadium. It fits my round (I mean this in the sweetest way) percheron/morgan mare, but it has also fit welsh ponies, thouroughbreds, quarter horses, paints and appaloosas. The leather is soft and supple, very very comfortable. It is a beautiful and attractive saddle. Everyone who rides in it loves it.

Dislikes: I like everything about this saddle.

Quality: This saddle is gorgeous. The colors are magnificent. It's made of beautiful leather and is super comfortable. It is quite easy to work in.

Summary: I would recommend this saddle to any rider--beginner to advanced. It is comfortable to horse and rider and has a beautiful build.

Rating: 5


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks a ton everybody--I think I will look into it then, if there's nothing negative--I need to sell my old saddle though before I can afford it, so anybody who would still like to add their comments (posetive or negative!) is very welcome.


----------

